
Here’s a new way to learn coding tools and concepts right when you need them - pvsukale3
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/heres-a-new-way-to-learn-coding-tools-and-concepts-right-when-you-need-them-ee82d15c576d
======
gebeeson
I am an Infrastructure Engineer and I am being 'pushed' more and more towards
manipulating things with scripts and the like. I really appreciate the layout
and delivery that you are using. As an added bonus, your Stack Overflow parody
was Spot On; that is seriously how I see it more often than not. And that
Wikipedia article. I looked up that word. The pronunciation guide didn't help
a whack. Good stuff. Thanks for the post and laughs.

Edit:: added 'parody' so that sentence made some sort of sense.

